

Do you want to build it with me? - anony79

Hey folks,<p>I have been working on a consumer app that leverages our social graph. The idea has been validated by potential users, startup executives, and investments are beginning to happen in this space. So we can say that the need is real. Related startups in this space - BranchOut, Jibe, Identified.<p>Since I am non-technical (I carry business development and marketing skills), I took the help of hacker friends and built a working prototype. My friends cannot spend more time on the app - they have other commitments. So, here I am looking for 1-2 hackers to join me in building the app further, validating it with real users, and then applying to the next YC batch or seeking angel funding.<p>The problem we are trying to solve is complex and challenging, but there are ways to start small and make the system intelligent over a period of time - and that's the path we are taking for now. It requires expertise in graph theory, algorithms, and social network APIs. The current version of the app is built using CakePHP.<p>So far there wasn't any other competitor doing <i>exactly</i> what we're trying to do, but recently we learnt of another startup that has built a solution "just like ours" - they have a seasoned team, and just raised good amount of funding from VCs. That said, there's still a lot of scope for us to differentiate - this other company has gone in for an enterprise play, and there's good opportunity on the consumer side as well. Plus, differentiation can happen through user experience too - the other company hasn't done a great job on this, considering they have been there for a while.<p>The opportunity exists for a team that can execute! And there is room for more than one player in this market.<p>We have the startup incorporated in US, from funding and valuation perspective. I am currently based in silicon valley, US. Though I am moving to my home country (India) so that I can spend time on this startup - due to visa constraints I'm not able to do so while in US on my work visa (I tried part-time work options but that didn't work out). I can come back to US once we're able to raise funding (the startup will be able to sponsor my H1 visa then). The situation is not the most ideal one, we might be working remotely - which can be a bit of a challenge, but hey 37signals guys have demonstrated how remote teams can successfully execute.<p>If you are interested in the opportunity, drop me a mail at: lostincoding at gmail dot com . Do share a little bit about your background and why you are interested. And we can chat more then, and explore if there is a good fit.<p>Thanks.
======
jschuur
No upvote for posting anonymously and on top of that using the phrase 'The
opportunity exists for a team that can execute!'.

~~~
anony79
Agree that phrase sounds like cliched. My intent was to emphasize that despite
there being seasoned well-funded startup doing something very similar, there
is still an opportunity for inexperienced (haven't started any of their own
venture yet), early stage team provided it can execute well.

------
fezzl
Why not post your startup? When you say "social graph," I'm intrigued.

~~~
anony79
Related startups in this space - BranchOut, Jibe, Identified.

------
logicb
Hey.. All the best for your startup !

~~~
anony79
Thanks!

